# Motor sitting on Cross Member



## USArmy1993 (May 10, 2012)

I have a 1969 Pontiac Custom S with a 428 out of a 1969 Gran Prix, Moroso 7 quart pan on it and with the standard motor mounts the oil pan sits on the cross member.
Does anyone make a raised motor mount like a BB Chevy Camaro mount and has this happened to anyone else.

THanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you are using the wrong oil pan for this application. Change pans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed. Change pans. Jury rigging the engine mounts to a raised position will throw off driveshaft angles causing vibration, and cause floorpan clearance issues, as well. As usual with "upgrades": one "improvement" requires the modification of 12 other items to make it work....just my exxperience. Good luck.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have a welder and a little fabrication skill, keep the pan. I'm assuming of course you have the "right" oil pan but it has the square sump. 

Notch your crossmember to clear and box it back in with steel. Very easy to do. In retrospect, I wish I would have cut the whole center out  and flanged a tubular tie bar in it so I could remove the pan with the motor in the car(Obviously you need to put some temporary reinforcements in place before you cut out the center of the crossmember so things don't move around).Being that it is a real GTO and I have all the original parts and matching #'s drivetrain I did'nt. Notching the crossmember won't affect the value because no one can see the mods I did with the motor in the car and it is as strong as original.

Being you have a Custom S I would "hack away" lol. If just a notch and box will do it I think that would be the best course of action. 



Cost $0.00. :cheers


----------

